# Huge is better!



## jsp (Jun 17, 2016)

I like this European fast food chain's marketing message.... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## fuelingfire (Jun 17, 2016)

Truth in advertising!


----------



## Buttonboy (Feb 6, 2017)

Mmm looks delicious! I agree with that message. The only thing that would disagree are my dr and my chair. Lol


----------



## Tracii (Feb 6, 2017)

A burger in a box huh?
Bet its not all that big LOL.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 6, 2017)

More like it


----------



## Tracii (Feb 6, 2017)

A huge burger actually sounds great right now LOL.


----------



## traceg (Apr 17, 2017)

That looks so darn good!!:bow:


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Apr 18, 2017)

traceg said:


> That looks so darn good!!:bow:


 Doesn't it? I believe that's what I'm going for after work:eat2:


----------



## traceg (Apr 18, 2017)

Lol im just throwing burgers in the smoker now for tonight. Great minds must think alike lol


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Apr 18, 2017)

traceg said:


> Lol im just throwing burgers in the smoker now for tonight. Great minds must think alike lol


That sounds much tastier than what I had. I hit the drive-thru at Wendy's, I couldn't wait for a home cooked one lol!


----------



## traceg (Apr 18, 2017)

They are so much better than restaurant ones , well worth the effort:eat1:


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Apr 19, 2017)

traceg said:


> They are so much better than restaurant ones , well worth the effort:eat1:


I agree totally. Not only do they taste better, you can make them as huge as you want


----------



## traceg (Apr 22, 2017)

Well that certainly is a plus as well :eat2: lol i do like a bigger burger!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Apr 22, 2017)

Bigger is better


----------



## traceg (Apr 22, 2017)

Lol i think we might have that covered and bigger is always better


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Apr 22, 2017)

traceg said:


> Lol i think we might have that covered and bigger is always better


lol! yeah I think the thread name had it covered


----------



## traceg (Apr 22, 2017)

Lol yes but it doesnt hurt to shout it out !


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Apr 22, 2017)

Not one bit!


----------



## SSBHM (Apr 22, 2017)

WOW THAT LOOKS SO GOOD! :eat2:


----------



## Tom the pig 8 (Apr 24, 2017)

I had a 1 pound bacon cheddar burger last night, with beer and sweet potato fries.
Wicked Good


----------



## SSBHM (Apr 24, 2017)

Where can you go to get one of those?

I suppose I can always make my own, but wouldn't a meet and eat be fun for to do with a group of hearty eaters all lookin to order 1 pounders!:eat2::happy::eat1:


----------



## Astarte (May 1, 2017)

My go-to burger place on the way home. :eat2:
The cell phone pouch is for size reference. 

View attachment brgr.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976 (May 1, 2017)

Astarte said:


> My go-to burger place on the way home. :eat2:
> The cell phone pouch is for size reference.


Nice one! Hope you enjoyed it


----------



## traceg (May 2, 2017)

Yes that looks yummy:eat2:


----------



## joey86 (May 14, 2017)

Burgers in the UK are so small... You Americans have it so good!


----------



## mistyjones (Sep 21, 2017)

So true, a huge burger is better than a pizza.


----------



## traceg (Sep 21, 2017)

mistyjones said:


> So true, a huge burger is better than a pizza.



I totally agree:eat2:


----------



## kbomb (Dec 17, 2017)

I like to think they're talking about us. Huge customers buy more.


----------



## extra_m13 (Dec 20, 2017)

always better, huge breakfast, huge tits, huge ass, huge beer, what can go wrong


----------



## hommecreux (Dec 21, 2017)

traceg said:


> I totally agree:eat2:



Why choose one when you could have both?


----------

